# Best wheel soap?



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking for some wheel soap, unsure of what brand. I currently use a mixture of normal car soap usually tough mudder by cg and some wheel cleaner in a bucket 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

crxftyyy said:


> Looking for some wheel soap, unsure of what brand. I currently use a mixture of normal car soap usually tough mudder by cg and some wheel cleaner in a bucket
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm using autoglanz hoops at the moment and quite like it, it's easily as good as HDD breakthrough but cheaper

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I really like HDD Brake Through. Better than Auto Finesse Revolution that I tried before. I've got some AutoGlanz Hoops but haven't tried it yet. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Nidge76 said:


> I really like HDD Brake Through. Better than Auto Finesse Revolution that I tried before. I've got some AutoGlanz Hoops but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Yeah revolution is just normal shampoo in my eyes, brings nothing else to the table

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

I'll look into hoops, been meaning to try some of their gear for a while 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use Car pro iron x snow soap after using the left over shampoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How strong over a generic shampoo are the likes of HDD breakthrough etc. I normally use a car shampoo but find they're not always strong enough if sealed wheels aren't washed regularly.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

In all honesty I'm still not convinced that any of the wheel soaps bring something extra to the table,I do have have the Autoglanz hoops that is a nice shampoo,but usually I just use iron X soap with a dedicated mitt...as it does not smell too good but at least you know it has iron remover in it so makes sense in terms of adding something different to just being a generic soap.SJ.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not sure if the wheel soaps are any different to normal shampoo's.

Be interested in getting an answer to that.

Either way I like using different products so I'm happy. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I tend to use ironX soap when I need more bite. But wondered if these dedicated wheel soaps offer something more. 

Can't see the point in the wheel soap being a gentle cleaner. May as well stick ilwith a generic shampoo


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dooka wheel wash is good stuff, a firm favourite in my arsenal.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I did have a bottle of autoglanz hoops that i used through a foaming spray head instead of in a bucket. Worked well as a cleaner, and was very slick. Not how it was intended to be used but worked on sealed wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Nidge76 said:


> I really like HDD Brake Through. Better than Auto Finesse Revolution that I tried before. I've got some AutoGlanz Hoops but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


I love HDD Brake Through, I have no idea how it works but it just does. I wouldn't be without it amd you barely have to use any, awesome stuff!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Dooka wheel wash is good stuff, a firm favourite in my arsenal.





bluechimp said:


> I love HDD Brake Through, I have no idea how it works but it just does. I wouldn't be without it amd you barely have to use any, awesome stuff!


But what makes them different to use over a generic shampoo? Are they stronger cleaners, more a degreaser?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Not a wheel wash as such, Meguiars Wash plus is surprisingly good on wheels. It’s a direct to mitt type shampoo with mild abrasives in it . Kinda like an Aio . Small squirt on to wheel brush and some genuine cleaning power , rinses easily. Very impressed with this on wheels.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

not a soap but odk rotate is great in a foaming spray head  diluted 20-1 for sealed wheels doesnt affect it


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> But what makes them different to use over a generic shampoo? Are they stronger cleaners, more a degreaser?


It's cheaper than my generic shampoo for starters, it's designed to help prolong the surface protection on the wheels rather than degrade it with super strong chemicals, and yes it cleans brilliantly.

Here's what they say:
dooka WHEELS is a Ph-Neutral maintenance wheel shampoo, designed for maintained, sealed, sensitive wheel surfaces such as polished and chrome. We often hear or get asked, what is the best thing to clean my sealed wheels or my sensitive wheels. Most people as do we, recommend just normal shampoo that you use on your paint. So here at dooka, we thought it best to design a wheel shampoo just for these occasions. This isn't just a shampoo with some wheel cleaner thrown in or just some wheel cleaner with foaming agents added, again, we have developed this product from the ground up to be a dedicated maintenance wheel shampoo/cleaner.

You may be surprised at what dooka WHEELS will actually clean. Our testing has certainly surprised us, especially for a product designed for maintenance purposes. You can use as a dedicated wheel cleaner, up your dilution in a trigger spray bottle and use as a normal wheel cleaner if your wheels are dirtier than normal.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> But what makes them different to use over a generic shampoo? Are they stronger cleaners, more a degreaser?


Here is what HDD say:

BRAKETHROUGH

- Great Cleaning Power to Heavy to Light soiled

- Ideal for Protected & Sensitive Wheel Finish

BrakeThrough is a dedicated Wheel Shampoo designed to be added to your Wheel Bucket and agitated with your wheel cleaning tools. BrakeThrough is unlike traditional paint shampoo's, it is developed with a higher strength of cleaning power and a great degreasing properties for deep cleaning of wheels, scrubbing tyres prior to applying tyre dressings and great for degreasing wheel arches.

Ideal for maintenance of protected and sensitive wheel finishes.

Dilution Ratio : 300-1 (25-50ml to 18L wheel bucket)

Can also be applied via a snow foam lance to wheels, tyres and arches to dwell & agitate.

YouTube Video:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> But what makes them different to use over a generic shampoo? Are they stronger cleaners, more a degreaser?


Depends on the exact product really. Some are acid based, others are not PH neutral, and then there is the really safe but expensive cleaners like Sonax Full Effect etc. On top of that there is Iron removing products and tar removers as well.

Iron X won't remove any grease or tar, it specifically dissolves metallic fallout which isn't the only thing on wheels. If I'm cleaning wheels that are sealed I use Body soap, as they don't get too dirty with a coat of FK1000P on there. IF they're more dirty or I'm prepping them for sealing i'll use APC, and vary the dilution depending on the level of soiling. I used to have wheel acid for the "I take it through the gas station car wash" cars, but I'm moving to a townhouse next week and I can't use acid in the lot that is shared with other units.

Looks like I'm forking out for Sonax!


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Dooka wheel soap is excellent imo
regards
todds


----------

